# "unable to enumerate USB device on port" - where start?

## lo-jay

since my printer stopped to work, i tried  *Quote:*   

> lsub

  and simply nothing is happening -

where would i start???

```
# lspci -v | grep USB

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

```

```
dmesg | grep USB

[    5.319589] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    5.321329] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    5.322264] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    5.329017] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.329046] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    5.329049] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.329163] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.330820] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    5.383049] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.383053] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.383171] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.384068] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    5.438032] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.438035] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.438132] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.631025] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[   36.138022] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[   66.646020] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[   76.973032] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[   87.198039] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

[   87.436286] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

[  117.944031] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

[  148.452022] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

[  158.779272] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

[  169.004037] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

[  169.242275] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

[  199.752280] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

[  230.260281] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

[  240.587033] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

[  250.812283] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

[  251.050037] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14

[  281.558033] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 15

[  312.066036] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

[  322.393041] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

[  332.618282] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

[  332.856016] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18

[  363.364032] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 19

[  393.872033] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 20

[  404.199277] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 21

[  414.424042] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

[  414.662294] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 22

[  445.173037] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 23

[  475.681277] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 24

[  486.008037] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 25

[  496.235041] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

[  496.473284] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26

[  526.981023] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 27

[  557.489287] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 28

[  567.816035] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 29

[  578.041029] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

[  578.279023] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 30

[  608.787024] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 31

[  639.295024] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 32

[  649.622275] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 33

[  659.847284] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

[  660.085030] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 34

[  690.593024] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 35

[  721.101026] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 36

[  731.428022] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 37

[  741.653289] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

[  741.891024] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 38

[  772.399023] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 39

[  802.907286] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 40

[  813.234036] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 41

[  823.459036] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

[  823.697033] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 42

[  854.205035] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 43

[  884.713280] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 44

[  895.040036] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 45

[  905.265034] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

[  905.503024] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 46

```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================                                     

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4800+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 26 Jan 2010 10:30:20 +0000                                                            

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                                  

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2                                                                                

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4                                                                          

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests collision-protect distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en de zh_CN"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus divx4linux dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac foomaticcdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint glib gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv immpt-bc ipv6 jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntlp ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvi xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp1018" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en de zh_CN" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

thanks for any insights!

----------

## lysergicacid

first thing i'd do is unplug any usb devices you dont really need to use the system, and test the printer in another usb port, also do all the other usb devices work ok ? you could also provide more information in your post about what you have done ie updated the system / recompiled a new kernel etc

----------

## lo-jay

suddenly works again - really no idea why - strange...

thanks again!

----------

## DaggyStyle

same issue, but the mouse disconnects or stops working.

```
usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2                 

knemo used greatest stack depth: 3880 bytes left                                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2                 

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2                 

usb 6-1: input irq status -75  received                                          

hub 6-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...                       

usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 2                                               

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                   

usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                   

input: USB_PS2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input15                                                                   

generic-usb 0003:15CA:00C3.0004: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB_PS2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0                                          

genlop used greatest stack depth: 3608 bytes left                                

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 3, error -71                               

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                 

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 3                                               

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4                   

usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                   

input: USB_PS2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input16                                                                   

generic-usb 0003:15CA:00C3.0005: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB_PS2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0                                          

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4                 

usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 4                                               

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5                   

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                   

input: USB_PS2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input17                                                                   

generic-usb 0003:15CA:00C3.0006: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB_PS2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0                                          

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5                 

usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 5                                               

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6                   

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7                   

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8                   

usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                   

input: USB_PS2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input18                                                                   

generic-usb 0003:15CA:00C3.0007: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB_PS2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0                                          

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8                 

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 8, error -71                               

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8                 

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8                 

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8                 

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 8, error -71                               

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8                 

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 8, error -71                               

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8                 

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 8, error -71                               

usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 8                                               

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9                   

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10                  

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11                  

usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                   

input: USB_PS2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input19                                                                   

generic-usb 0003:15CA:00C3.0008: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB_PS2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0                                          

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11                

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11                

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 11, error -71                              

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11                

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71                                    

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11                

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 11, error -71                              

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11                

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 11, error -71

usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 11

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 12

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

hub 6-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 13

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 14

usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: USB_PS2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input20

generic-usb 0003:15CA:00C3.0009: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB_PS2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 14

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 14

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 14

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 14, error -71

usb 6-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 14

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 14, error -71

usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 14

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 15

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

```

reconnecting it usually works but not all the time

any hints?

using gs 2.6.32-r3

----------

